# Mcusta-Zanmai



## Dave Martell (Jun 13, 2012)

Every now and then something new comes along that I haven't seen and makes me stop and really check it out but not so much these days do I see something new that impresses. Well today I got in a gyuto for sharpening that had a pretty unique feature that I'll leave without description for you to figure out for yourself. 

BTW, this knife has a fantastic faint convex grind and pretty decent profile. I have no idea what this costs or if it's worth the price or not (it's VG-10) but it seems like a very nice knife from what I can gather holding it in my hands.

I figured that some of you would like to see it as well.....


----------



## Andrew H (Jun 13, 2012)

That handle is crazy!


----------



## jm2hill (Jun 13, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> That handle is crazy!



yeah, this knife is real nice looking.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 13, 2012)

Neat handle, is that from the factory? Is it actually san mai, looks monosteel to me.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 13, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> Neat handle, is that from the factory? Is it actually san mai, looks monosteel to me.




It's "Zanmai" - no "sanmai"


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 13, 2012)

I didn't mention this but the F&F is exceptional and yup it appears to be factory


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 13, 2012)

I just Googled it - looks inexpensive


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 13, 2012)

They do a "rippled & hammered blade" jobbie too...


----------



## jm2hill (Jun 13, 2012)

About 270 for a 9.5 in


----------



## 99Limited (Jun 13, 2012)

How does the handle feel in your hand?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## bieniek (Jun 13, 2012)

they have quite good prices for single bevels.


----------



## Candlejack (Jun 13, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> Neat handle, is that from the factory? Is it actually san mai, looks monosteel to me.



It's factory. Was sold here in Sweden until a while ago, wasn't worth the price for the steel though.. but i did want one.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 13, 2012)

I didn't know the nickel silver anti-bacterial!


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 13, 2012)

How is the wondering octagonal handle? It looks like it wants to be held, very comfy.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 13, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> I didn't know the nickel silver anti-bacterial!



yup. it's the copper. some hospitals have been switching to nickel silver, and other copper alloy, plated hardware on cabinets, etc, because of the effect. i wouldn't think it would matter so much on a knife, since knives get washed often, but it's great for cabinets and pulls, since they aren't washed often. here is a little info from wikipedia.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 13, 2012)

Would be a whole hell of a lot cooler if it wasn't VG - 10.


----------



## Justin0505 (Jun 13, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> Would be a whole hell of a lot cooler if it wasn't VG - 10.



+ 1
Really, really like the handles and f&f. If it was carbon or a better stainless, Id be googling where to place an order. Thanks for sharing though! Cool stuff.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 13, 2012)

A bit steep for VG-10, but them handles sure are nifty.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jun 13, 2012)

It appears the handle is twisted....


----------



## The hekler (Jun 14, 2012)

The f&f looks great as far as picture can say, the twisted handle I haven't a clue I'd have to hold it in hand before I said anything about comfort. VG-10 well I wish it was a more highly regarded steel but let's hear from Dave, how was it to sharpens? I've heard varying reports on VG-10 which basically came down to the HT, was it super chippy or was it a decent blade?


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 14, 2012)

Hmm here is one that is on the website. kinda a different handle too.

View attachment 7981


not as much detail on that pic, but different.


----------



## bcrano (Jun 14, 2012)

I got one of these for my dad. And it's a surprisingly good knife. Holds a really good edge. At least his one does.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 14, 2012)

The sharpening went nice, it kind of reminded me of the Hattori FH knives.


----------



## bieniek (Jun 15, 2012)

"Knife of the Year 2012"

Well not only Mcusta figured it out.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 15, 2012)

HA! You're kiddin me!

Dave, you've got a job opening at the Blade Show.

I wouldn't buy that knife for $30 BTW. The blade looks like poorly set concrete.


----------

